

Ask HN: What is the best alternative to Google reader? - pahko

I would like to know which services are as a good as google reader.. what do you think guys.. any suggestion?
======
nreece
Here are some hand-picked, noteworthy alternatives:
[http://blog.feedity.com/2013/03/14/google-reader-
alternative...](http://blog.feedity.com/2013/03/14/google-reader-
alternatives/)

